# Air conditioner



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Nope. Either the fan itself has quit, you have a loose connection or perhaps the capacitor has gone bad. The compressor is seperate from the condensing fan.


----------



## JeanGuy (May 29, 2011)

Thanks Missouri Bound, I cooled the fan motor off. It started again. I did replace the fan motor a year ago with a generic motor; it worked perfectly all year last year. Guess the AC worked around the clock (it's hot in Tampa now) and the motor got overheated. This is an old unit.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Does that motor have a thermal overload? An air over motor generally doesn't have one. Consider ordering the correct motor for the unit.


----------



## CoconutPete (Jan 22, 2010)

Umm ... you may have better luck if you post this in the HVAC forum instead of the "product showcase".


----------



## linuxrunner (Oct 18, 2010)

CoconutPete said:


> Umm ... you may have better luck if you post this in the HVAC forum instead of the "product showcase".



That is unless you would like to show us your air conditioner....

Bring on the PICS!!


----------



## JeanGuy (May 29, 2011)

Well turns out the capacitor was bad. When I installed the generic fan motor a year ago I had to cut off a portion of the shaft to make it fit under the hood sort of speak. I used a reciprocal saw to do the job which may have shifted the bearings around a bit and created some sort of electrical distortion according to Joe, an electrical whiz at Grainger. His recommendation for the future was to power up the motor so the shaft would be turning and then applying the cutting blade to the shaft thereby avoiding messing up the works inside the motor.


----------

